# HS80 Headlight



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

Just picked up an HS80 with electric start. Is there an easy way to add a factory headlight?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sr73087 said:


> Just picked up an HS80 with electric start. Is there an easy way to add a factory headlight?



maybe you could get that big boy that goes on the 1132 and attaches to the belt cover. not sure if it matches up.

otherwise get the one that goes on the 828-928 and attach to the handlebar.

*******. ducktape big flashlight.

or simple. good headlamp.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd get an 18W led light and mount it on the handle bar, I'll be a lot brighter than a factory light.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Is that battery powered?

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

alphaboy123 said:


> Is that battery powered?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


No, it is powered with the engines charge coil, all you need is the led light, a full wave rectifier, some wire and a few terminals.


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

So how does that install exactly? I understand what its doing but how easy is it to install?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Very easy. I'll do a detailed post of an installation for a Honda HS within the next two days......


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Very easy. I'll do a detailed post of an installation for a Honda HS within the next two days......


Hi YS, did you ever get around to that installation?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

No, I haven't gotten to it yet. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
I have a lot of other things going on, but as time allows I will do that as I need LED lights installed on at least 3 of my Hondas (I will do a detailed write up with pictures when I get around to do it).
:blowerhug:


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

sr73087 said:


> So how does that install exactly? I understand what its doing but how easy is it to install?


Do you still need info on how to do this? I recently did the same on my hs55, installed an 18W led with a bridge rectifier and a switch. 

In addition to tips from users here on the forum I learned quite a bit from this video:





 

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

a neighbor asked me about this today actually. i wonder if you could set up a battery operated LED light and attach with clamp or something so that you could put it on and off with ease and use it for other purposes when not in use on blower.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> a neighbor asked me about this today actually. i wonder if you could set up a battery operated LED light and attach with clamp or something so that you could put it on and off with ease and use it for other purposes when not in use on blower.


you could use one of the rechargeable head lamps (that you use on your forehead). They make them pretty bright now days and the charge holds very well...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> you could use one of the rechargeable head lamps (that you use on your forehead). They make them pretty bright now days and the charge holds very well...


it's easy for me. I just open the garage door and have my lights on. otherwise we have a motion security light.

yes, have a couple of those head lamps that can also do the trick. I'll be doing a couple drives this coming winter and may need to outfit my blower.


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

adegrno said:


> Do you still need info on how to do this? I recently did the same on my hs55, installed an 18W led with a bridge rectifier and a switch.
> 
> In addition to tips from users here on the forum I learned quite a bit from this video:
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll take a look at the video. I need to get to this soon, snow will be here before you know it.


----------



## Grwrtu (Nov 10, 2019)

Hello. I also have a Honda HS55 and intend to hook up a rectifier to the pink power outlet below the tank to feed LED lights. Does anybody know how much load the stator gives on HS55? Using for instance 36W will load 3A on the outlet. I have tried to find specs on this without no luck.


----------

